# chips and salsa



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello 2coolers, Im looking for a good recipe for a red sauce to eat with corn chips. I have found some on the net for chunky style salsa, but I want a red sauce for dipping. Something like a Casa Ole type sauce any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## Big Boggy Wader (Sep 13, 2005)

My favorite store bought is "Anna's" . Can get it at HEB in the produce department in the cold section. MMMMM. 

Best chips - IMHO - Julia's , good stuff.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Casa Ole to go! Queso too. Google Pappasitos salsas.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

go to heb and try julio's salsa.

home made - i cut 4 tomatoes in fourths, 1 small white onion in fourths, 2 cloves of garlic, a handfull of cilantro, 2 fresh jalapenos, juice of a lime, hot tony chachere's to tast, several dashes of cumin. toss in food processor and blend. it taste better with home grown tomatoes. if you like it fake like casa ole, used canned tomatoes.


----------



## seaflight22 (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, boat_money im gonna try that one sounds like a good one.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

X2 on the Julio's!! 
Homeade receipe sounds good too.

QUOTE=boat_money;2778249]go to heb and try julio's salsa.

home made - i cut 4 tomatoes in fourths, 1 small white onion in fourths, 2 cloves of garlic, a handfull of cilantro, 2 fresh jalapenos, juice of a lime, hot tony chachere's to tast, several dashes of cumin. toss in food processor and blend. it taste better with home grown tomatoes. if you like it fake like casa ole, used canned tomatoes.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Two cans stewed tomatoes
1/8 yellow onion
2 med jalapenos with seeds
1 tsp salt
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1 1/2 tsp lime juice
6 stems of cilantro(leaves only no stems)
Makes 1 quart

Put in blender and mix it up. Longer you blend the finer it gets.


----------



## PicoPop (Dec 2, 2004)

Try roasting your peppers first, I use a couple of serranos and a couple of japs
peel the skin off, then blend in a small amt of water... pour into container and add last with a spoon to get the right amt of heat

Put the fillowing in the blender
two cans of whole peeled tomatoes, drain the juice and reserve for later...
about 1/2 of a medium onion chopped
cilantro to taste (leaves only like bone pile said)
juice from 1 lime
a little tony's to taste
a little garlic salt to taste

put in a blender and use the pulse option to get the right thickness... don't overblend

add in your pepper mix from earlier...

add more tomato juice to make it the right consistency...

great with Julio's chips if you can find them!


T


----------



## stonegforce (May 29, 2010)

*queso*



seaflight22 said:


> Hello 2coolers, Im looking for a good recipe for a red sauce to eat with corn chips. I have found some on the net for chunky style salsa, but I want a red sauce for dipping. Something like a Casa Ole type sauce any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


My dad makes it for me all the time, and another addition is chips and queso or chips and mexican dip, or chips and guac.


----------



## DMANCAN (Apr 7, 2009)

x3 Julios

x2 on making own salsa. I basically use recipe above but use whole canned tomatoes and it is awesome. I use cerrano peppers though.



scott2h2 said:


> X2 on the Julio's!!
> Homeade receipe sounds good too.
> 
> QUOTE=boat_money;2778249]go to heb and try julio's salsa.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## JWL (Jul 1, 2004)

*Salsa*

Salsa is so easy to make I have a hard time understanding anyone buying it unless it is an emergency. Here is how I make mine:

4 tomatoes peeled, I peel by placing them in boiling water for 30 seconds
4-5 serano chilis. I prefer them because they are more consistent in heat
1 onion roughly chopped
1/2 bunch cilantro
Juice of 1 lime

Place all in food processor and have at it until it is the consistencey you desire.

I also fry my own chips since they are much better, and cheaper than store bought. Simply cut corn tortillas in fourths and deep fry for 30 seconds at 350 degrees, salt and enjoy.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

you forgot garlic and s&p. 4-5 seranos, huh. that way no one else in my house would touch it


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

*Cap'n Crunch's Casa Ole Red Salsa*

I got so hungry reading this post I had to give it a try. So here's Cap'n Crunch's Casa Ole Red Salsa (my version of the recipes posted by my peers on 2cool, of course):

I went out back and picked a small jalape


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

_*My pst keeps getting chopped. I'll try again in a bit.*_


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

Ah forget it. If anyone wants to see how my resipe came out just PM me. My post must be too long to take.


----------



## scooba (Jul 10, 2009)

Roast all of your ingredients ,cut up,(roma tomatoes, onions, peppers, garlic, etc.) and put them in a blender (pulse) with some fresh cilantro, add peppers as needed. It comes out great. You can do it on the grill or in the oven. Its hard to mess it up. Just put tomatoes in and add the other stuff until you get it how you like it. Add salt to taste. I brush a little olive oil over everything about half way thru the roasting process.
Real simple.


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

*Can This Salsa Be Canned?*



PicoPop said:


> Try roasting your peppers first, I use a couple of serranos and a couple of japs
> peel the skin off, then blend in a small amt of water... pour into container and add last with a spoon to get the right amt of heat
> 
> Put the fillowing in the blender
> ...


I tried this recipe and it was great. I used (1) 14.5 oz can of whole tomatoes, (1) 15 oz can of tomato sauce, 1/2 small yellow onion, 2 teaspoons of diced garlic, which equals 4 cloves. I only slightly browned the peppers, nothing else. Squeezed in (1) lime, added about 2 teaspoons of white vinegar, 8 shots Tabasco (BAM), 1 tsp black pepper, 1 tsp sea salt, 1 tsp Toni's. For peppers I used 1 med jalapeno, 3 med serranos, 10 chili pequins. Chopped them in a small processor after cooking. Not all seeds made it in. The ones that were blended with the pepper chunks went in, the ones that were alone & stuck on the side of the processor jar stayed out.

I liked it so much I'd like to put up a few jars. Does anyone know if this can be canned and, if so, how would I do it?


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Cap'n Crunch said:


> I liked it so much I'd like to put up a few jars. Does anyone know if this can be canned and, if so, how would I do it?


google Ball Blue Book. Probably 15-20 minutes in a water bath or just put it in a jar and freeze.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*new to me recipe*

i tried canned tomatoes for the first time this weekend. sauce came out much redder than with fresh home grown tomatoes even. i strongly suggest using these tomatoes:

They were great!! here's all i used.

1 can of alta cucina tomatoes
1 onion
2 jalapenos
cilantro to taste
3-4 cloves of garlic

i didn't add salt or pepper or anything else. just process till smoothand it was great!! btw, they also make a chunky marinara sauce that was excellent on pasta. i used it with stuffed manicotti and knew it was special when i pulled it out of the oven. my mouth is watering as i type. is it lunch time yet??


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

here's a better price and story of these tomatoes

http://www.sciabica.com/products/28-oz-Alta-Cucina-Plum-Tomatoes.html

http://www.sciabica.com/products/28oz-al-Dente-Ultra%252dPremium-Pasta-Sauce.html


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Xnipec (Mayan for "Dog's wet nose") Salsa

Ingredients



Juice of 4 Limes
1 Onion, red or purple
4 Habanero peppers
1 Large Tomato; diced

Preparation


This Salsa Recipe is from the cookbook "Hot Spots" by Dave DeWitt, editor of Chile Pepper Magazine. This salsa is simple to make and is in constant demand from friends and relatives. Friends with allergies swear that it clears out their sinuses. Soak the diced onion in the lime juice for at least 30 minutes. Add the other ingredients and mix, salt to taste and add a little water if desired. Yield 1 1/2 cups Heat Scale: Extremely Hot! Thats it! What could be easier? Actually its a good starting point. I use more habs, dont remove the seeds, use 2 tomatoes (paste types) and either chop it up smaller in the blender or a food processor. Sometimes add fresh crushed or pressed garlic, and cilantro and a little fresh cilantro too. It's a flexible recipe. you can also add mangoes and papaya for a really tropical flavor.....


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

seattleman1969 said:


> Xnipec (Mayan for "Dog's wet nose") Salsa
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


wet nose... what about the wet eyes from the tears and forehead from the sweat and for some, floor because it's so hot they can't hold it down. if you really eat this, i gotta bottle of dave's insanity sauce in my fridge you can have...


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have some Insanity and a bottle of Dave's "Private Reserve"


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i can do hot, but 5 habaneros and 1 tomato wouldn't go over well in my house


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sounds more like "Dog drags Butt" salsa...!!!


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Break out the blender, buy a bunch of vegetables, and experiment. We used to make salsa all the time. It was always a little bit different than the previous time, and we just kept adding stuff until it was to our liking.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Julio's is the best!


----------



## Cap'n Crunch (Aug 3, 2007)

seattleman1969 said:


> Xnipec (Mayan for "Dog's wet nose") Salsa
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


It may be called "Dogs Wet Nose", but if I fixed that I'm afraid I'd have to call it "Capn's Flaming Arse". There's always a back stage story to eating hot peppers, if you catch my drift.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are not adding salsa verde to your homemade salsa you are missing out. they sell it in glass bottles or cans once you add to your homemade salsa you will never make it without it again.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

G-O-T-B said:


> If you are not adding salsa verde to your homemade salsa you are missing out. they sell it in glass bottles or cans once you add to your homemade salsa you will never make it without it again.


i don't get it??? add some canned salsa to your homemade salsa?


----------



## cornbread (Aug 20, 2005)

Here is the recipe that I use for me and my family. You might want to adjust it a little for more heat or cut the recipe in half for a smaller portion. We eat alot of hot sauce so I make a big batch when I make it. This recipe makes about 6 cups or 1.5 L of sauce.

7-8 Med size tomatos
3 Large Jalapenos
6 Serranos
1 Med Red Onion
7-8 Garlic Cloves
Red Wine Vinegar (White works also)
1 Cup Cilantro
1 Teaspoon Salt
1 Teaspoon Black Pepper
2-3 Lemons

First I boil the tomatos until the skin starts to break. Take them out of the water and let them drain. Next I take the jalapenos and serranos, cut them in halp and seed them. In a sauce pan on med heat, slowly saute the jalepenos and serranos in olive oil with a little salt and pepper on them. While the peppers are cooking I chop up the red onion and peel the garlic and slice it into thin pieces (about 4-5 slices per clove). Next, add the red onion to the pan and stir. Chop up the cilantro leaves until you have about 1 cup and set aside. Now add the sliced garlic to the pan and let it cook for about another 5 min or so. Take the lemons and squeeze the juice into a cup, be sure to get all the seeds out. Get the blender out and put the tomatos, vinegar, salt & pepper, and lemon juice into the blender. I use the pulse button to get it to a chunky consistency first. Next, add all of the goodies from the frying pan and the cilantro into the blender. I like my salsa very fine and smooth so I blend mine on high for about 20-30 seconds to make sure it is all mixed up real good. You can adjust the amounts of the indredients to your liking (especially the peppers if you do not have children eating it) but this always comes out real good for me and my family. By the way, it seems to be better after it sits in the fridge for a day so. I hope you like it.

Cornbread


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

saw this thread, wanted to add...next time you the smoker going, smoke your tomatoes, peppers/chilies and onion before you mix it up. bet you'll like this more than just regular salsa!!!


----------

